# New Totally Free Bullion Auction Site. No Fees!



## ozcopper (Nov 28, 2008)

Just launched is www.bullionlist.com Best of all is that they charge NO fees for anything.


----------



## gLyze (Apr 7, 2009)

not really uch traffic on that site as I realitzed?!

Some one already an active member there?


kr

gLyze


----------

